# CAD Laptop für 800-1000€



## H0rn0chse (16. April 2018)

*CAD Laptop für 800-1000€*

Guten Tag,

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Laptop für meinen Bruder.  Dieser wird im Herbst auf die Berufsschule gehen und somit eine mobile Möglichkeit für CAD, insbesondere Solidworks brauchen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Budget: 800-1000€
Anwendungsbereich: Schule CAD (Solidworks)/ Office/ (es wird eher wenigere auf dem Laptop gezockt werden)
Bildschirmgröße: 15-16''
Bildschirmauflösung: beliebig
Glare/Matt: bestenfalls matt
Akkulaufzeit: beliebig
Gewicht: beliebig, tragbar
Besondere Anforderungen: -

Grüße
H0rn0chse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (16. April 2018)

*AW: CAD Laptop für 800-1000€*

Vieleicht sowas?
Den Vorgänger mit einer gtx850 benutzt mein Bruder zeitweise auch für die Arbeit. 
Der hat den nachgerüstet auf 16gb RAM und einer ssd.
Er ist hoch zufrieden. Seine Kollegen haben ihn erst ausgelacht und dann Bauklötze gestaunt.

MSI GL72M 2018 Gaming Notebook Bundle bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## airXgamer (16. April 2018)

*AW: CAD Laptop für 800-1000€*

Ich würde dafür ein gebrauchtes Notebook mit Quadro vorschlagen:
Mit ein paar Macken:
Lenovo ThinkPad W540 - 20BHS06W0C - 2. Wahl | LapStore.de
Ohne Macken:
Lenovo ThinkPad W540 - 20BH-S0622Q/-S0RR0S | LapStore.de
17,5" - mit 4GB Quadro
Dell Precision M6800 | LapStore.de
mit Macken:
Dell Precision M6800 - 2. Wahl | LapStore.de

Schöner Bildschirm:
Lenovo ThinkPad W541 - 20EGS0580Q | LapStore.de
Mit Touch:
http://www.lapstore.de/a.php/shop/lapstore/lang/x/a/24423/kw/Dell-Precision-M3800

Diese Geräte haben alle in Unternehmen einige Jahre gearbeitet (oft auch als Solidworks Arbeitsplatz) und sind dafür sehr gut geeignet.

Alternativ:
Neuware mit i5 und i7 8.Gen. - ob man da was brauchbares mit GPU und 16GB unter 1000 Euro bekommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------

